
The Heavily Armed Millennials of Instagram - connorcodes
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/magazine/wp/2019/03/04/feature/the-heavily-armed-millennials-of-instagram/
======
todipa
Asking for a friend... how does one get around the paywall without shelling
out $1 a week?

~~~
MrMorden
A technically correct best correct answer: if you're American or can otherwise
take a job with the US federal government, your work email address will get
you free WaPo access.

Your sanity may be worth more to you than $1/week, however.

